

Ask HN: The best place to find Angel Investors for web apps? - stulogy

I manage a web application design company and we focus on building web apps for 'productivity', for example:<p>- Freelancers and small business<p>- Getting projects organized quickly and easily<p>- Invoicing and getting paid through PayPal<p>- Collaborating with small teams<p>- Self-Publishing for websites (letting clients manage their websites)<p>We have gotten so far with the apps, but now we are hitting various brick walls after getting coverage on lots of great blogs, seeing big traffic spikes, but now it seems like quite an uphill struggle to really 'hit the big time', without significant capital behind us.<p>So investment at this stage might be a good idea, to help fund a big advertising push - but then again it might not be so I'm welcome to your ideas.<p>Thanks.
Stu<p>http://www.haloweb.co.uk
======
CGherb256k
I would post this question on a UK based forum. You'll get a better response.
State side there are a lot of angels. The Pasadena Angels group funded some
deals like this.

~~~
Johniphone
Thanks for this. Locality is not an issue for me. I would gladly incorporate
in the US and then ultimately move out there. Most of our customers are in the
us anyway.

~~~
michael_dorfman
_Locality is not an issue for me_

It may not be for you, but it might be for the people on the other side of the
equation. Relocating to the US is not as easy as you might think, unless
you've already got citizenship/a green card.

I'd recommend you look local; many Angels like to fund projects close to home,
wherever that might be.

Are you close to Cambridge, perchance? There's a nice startup community there.

~~~
stulogy
Which community is this in Cambridge?

~~~
michael_dorfman
I'd start by talking to the folks at Redgate. I imagine they can introduce you
to everybody else.

------
jg2009
cOOL ! Thanks,

